# Name the composer/composers in this musical selection



## loninappleton (1 mo ago)

Hello, 

My first post on talkclassical and I have a problem. There is video of Richard Brinsley Sheridan's 'The Critic' made for television in the 1980's directed by Don Taylor. I can link to it and
even provide a time stamp where the vocal music occurs. It is a humorous play in which 
an audition is taking place in The Critic's residence. My problem is that the Baroque songs
performed are in French and Italian.

On youtube, here is the play (you will note it is mismarked from the youtuber as 'William
Brinsley Sheridan'






The time stamp for the audition sequence begins at: minute 27:26

The first piece is about the singer's little guitar as in the prop he uses,
the second is a duet by two young women in Italian.

I was fortunate to find this play and have watched it multiple times. No doubt others would enjoy seeing the whole piece.

Any help in tracing the lyrics appreciated and with gratitude.


----------

